# The first version



## Firawyn (Nov 14, 2004)

I was reading a book on the creation of middle earth this week and I learned that the original version of _The Hobbit_ is no the same as the one I know and love. I wonder if there are still original copies still available or were thay all removed from the system. Any help?


----------



## Arvedui (Nov 15, 2004)

Finding the original might be difficult, but don't despair.

You can find all of the original in The Annotated Hobbit .


----------



## GuardianRanger (Nov 17, 2004)

I second Arvedui's post. It's an execellent book. And, it contains notes on just about every version possible. Definitely check out the book if you can.


----------



## Arvedui (Nov 18, 2004)

And the second edition also contains the _Quest of Erebor_, taken from _Unfinished Tales_. This story explains Gandalf's resons for bringing the Dwarves to Bilbo.


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 18, 2004)

Cool!!
Thanks guys, I'll try and find it and tell you how it all turned out!


----------

